# Wheel Board Bag recommendations



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Im after recommendations for a travelling board bag with wheels. Currently using a Bakoda expandable model, that is slowly dying and ive found it quite cramped for a 2 week trip with all my clothes especially now that I have added BC gear to the list. The bag has also needed prior repairs mid trip so want something tough and reliable.

This is what I need

-	wheeled bag
-	fit up to 2 weeks of gear including 1 board/binding/boot set, BC gear and all clothes
-	min 170 cm length (expandable a bonus) (I run a 161 board)
-	ideally as light as possible (trying to stay around the 7lbs mark)

What are you guys using that has been reliable and taken a beating for travel especially on flights (ie dodgy baggage handlers)?

Ive had web look at Burton (gig bag with wheels I think), Dakine Low Roller and the Never Summer bag? Anyone have good/bad experiences with these

Throw some other names for me to consider. Not too fussed on what the bag looks like in terms of colours.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Someone must have some positive or negative experiences with some wheel board bags?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

RaID said:


> Someone must have some positive or negative experiences with some wheel board bags?


I have a Dakine high roller bag. On my last trip I had the fortune to be seated by the window right above the baggage handlers loading bags onto the plane (Denver to Atlanta).

They do lob them around and toss some of them onto the conveyors....but honestly, your board gets much worse abuse going down a blue or black run. It is the bindings I would worry about in an unpadded bag.

The good thing about big, wheel bags is that you can pack a lot of crap into them and have most of your crucial stuff in one item.
The bad thing about big wheel bags is that you can pack a lot of stuff into them, making them enormously heavy and breaking bag weight restrictions.

Most airlines have a ~50 lbs limit for a snowboard bag. An roller bag is almost half that already when empty! There is also the size to consider. If you are sharing a rental car or SUV with more than 1 other person, then odds are that you'll have to take your stuff out of the bag to get everyone's stuff to fit properly.


If you have light, yet large, items (like boots) that won't fit into your carry-on bag then put them in the padded roller-bag.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get the Dakine High Roller or Low Roller. I have the latter.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Getting an EXTRA bag will be cheaper than overstuffing (and going over the weight limit) on a single bag. If your current bag fits your basic snowboarding gear:
1. board(s)
2.boots
3 bindings
4. accessories like goggles, helmet, backpack, armor

Then keep your current bag. Put the new stuff (beacon, shovel, expandable pole) in a new bag along with extra clothes.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the Dakine Low Roller and highly recommend it. It carries all my gear, board, bindings, boots, jacket, pants, backpack full of rest of gear, etc...

I have used these bags for about 5 years and am on my second one. I average at least one/two trips a month with it each season, sometimes more. I am a United 1K flyer so I never have to pay to check bags and they have never called me out for being overweight so I can't help you out with that aspect but it should tell you how much I fly. It has really large wheels which helps tremendously dragging through airports and snow covered parking lots. The padding is pretty good but I found that I had to wrap the top and one side of my board with additional padding to keep the edges from cutting through the bag on the opposite side of the handle. I just use that foam tubing used to cover HVAC lines that has the slit on one side and secure it with a rubber band around the top of the board. In fact I am leaving Wednesday for LA through Sunday, then to Colorado and finally back home to Washington DC next Wednesday. The reason I am sharing this is that I am dragging my Dakine low roller around with me all week just to go ride one day in Colorado while I'm there, its that easy when all your gear is in the one bag and you can roll it anywhere you need. 
It is big but most rentals you can fold the rear seat down but if not just lower the front passenger seat all the way back and put it up front!

Bottom line, the Dakine Low Roller is an outstanding travel bag.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys for your inputs, any suggestions for getting an additional bag to complement as small board bag
arent really practical here in Australia since we have different bagage allowances on flights unlike the US. We 
are generally limited to one check in bag with weight restricition if it is classified as sporting equipment.

Hence it is generally cheaper to have one heavy "sport equipment" bag than one sport equipment and one standard bag.

Plus personally I rather have one check in bag and one piece of hand luggage than multiple check in bags to look after,
hence the need for a board bag that can fit all my gear.

Any more comments are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## jon o (Dec 21, 2009)

I just bought the Dakine Low Roller. Going to CO in 2 weeks so it will be my first trip with it. But it should hold most of my stuff with no problems at all..


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

My wife and I just took a trip using a Burton Wheelie Board Case (bigger than the wheelie Gig, smaller than the Board Locker), and it fit our two boards, two sets of bindings, boots, pants, all of our base layers, helmets, various accessories/other gear, and her shell. We found that the 166 has the best size to weight ratio of everything I looked at, though it's a little small for you. We also liked that both the nose and the tail ends on the bottom side of the bag were hardened; most bags we looked at only had the tail/wheel section hardened.

We also looked at the One Ball Jay "Dirty South". It's a 166 that's expandable to like 190. It was pretty nice, just monsterously huge when fully extended, and the wife preferred both the extra hardening of the Burton, and the pattern (a nice plaid, was attractive and easy to spot coming off the oversized conveyor belt with all the other black ski/board bags!).

Also under consideration was the Dakine Low Roller, which is priced great for the amount of stuff it fits. The High Roller looked like too much bag for our needs, but it you're going for two weeks, you might have a lot more gear than we did (only planned for 3-4 days).


----------

